# Interesting take down



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's some of Marana, AZ finest at work. "Suspect" robbed a convenient store, 
walked into a Walmart, asked to see a shotgun, grabbed some shells and loaded 
it, went outside, fired rounds and the rest is in the video.
Harrowing Dash Cam Video as AZ Cop Car Rams Suspect @broomheadshow | Mike Broomhead on 550 KFYI


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That was some really good driving. Driving quickly around the other car, just a moment to see and aim for the target. Good job!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

EXCELLENT!
1 down, 15 million more thieving criminal illegals to go.::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I love instant karma.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Excellent work, officer!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sad thing is the perp lived.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

La Raza and Obama and Holder will call it "racism" and "racial profiling", sue the city of Marana, and initiate a federal takeover of the police department.

Same old shit........different day.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

That guy was looking for SBC. Almost got it too. Damned shame he lived. Probably get out in a couple months on good behavior


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Never thought of that. Maybe?????


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Here's some of Marana, AZ finest at work. "Suspect" robbed a convenient store,
> walked into a Walmart, asked to see a shotgun, grabbed some shells and loaded
> it, went outside, fired rounds and the rest is in the video.
> Harrowing Dash Cam Video as AZ Cop Car Rams Suspect @broomheadshow | Mike Broomhead on 550 KFYI


That boy bound to have took lessons from the Texican Highway Peteroleums. Smart boy.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Wtf? I do not know what to think about that. 

In one hand I say great job. But on the other what are the cops doing. Every day there is another video of a cop executing some one. 

When they do it to you and yours it will not be funny.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I think the Police Officer was justified doing what he did knowing the facts that were involved..Was a dangerous criminal that needed to be stopped.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

What has more force a car or a gun. Although it seems excessive, in this case should permanent disability not have resulted it was the best option for the police. However timing was a little bad on the wall factor. The police would have been justified to set up a sniper out of view but in this case shooting him probably was more damaging than hitting him with the car, which is suprising because you'd think that getting hit with a car at 40mph would have you laid up for weeks if not months rather than 2 days. Getting shot is as painful and traumatic too though.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

alterego said:


> Wtf? I do not know what to think about that.
> 
> In one hand I say great job. But on the other what are the cops doing. Every day there is another video of a cop executing some one.
> 
> When they do it to you and yours it will not be funny.


Note: I believe that the firearm was a shotgun because only shotgun ammo is not locked up, IMHO but not positive.
The suspect robbed a convenient store, stole a shotgun and ammo at a Walmart, threatened multiple people at the Walmart, outside he discharged the shotgun a couple of times, pointed it at least one officer, he was walking thru a business area and discharged the shotgun again where he could at any moment go into a business, take hostages or worse, he wasn't that far from a residential area. The car provided the officer some measure of protection (especially if it was a shotgun), and the element of surprise. It was stated that the suspect walked out of the hospital two days later (apparently the report of a broken leg was erroneous) when he was taken to jail. 
Considering we weren't there, the suspect was stopped without the use of lethal force (executing him by sniper or ???), I have no problem with this take down. It seems you forget that the suspect had committed four felonies, three of them armed felonies, in less than an hour. If the suspect hadn't committed the felonies, the officer would not have had to make the decision to stop him. This guy wasn't selling cigarettes with out tax stamps or jay walking, he was a dangerous, well armed felon. I don't think this suspect needed protection from the officer, the public needed protection from him. 
As far as seeing another video of a cop "executing someone" everyday, why are "people" committing armed felonies everyday in such great quantity. If you think you can point a firearm at a police officer and get away with it, you are going to die. As far it "not being funny" when it happens to my family, I pray my family isn't stupid enough to commit felonies including pointing a firearm at an officer. Since my son is of that ilk, I feel very say, but I wouldn't hold it against the officer if the situation was as in this incident.

Edit:
BTW, I shop in this area and know it well. I just hope the Walmart has learned a lesson to lock up ALL the ammo. As of yesterday, they now have trigger guards on all their rifles and shotguns.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

UPDATE:
The firearm was indeed a rifle. It was a lever action, caliber was unspecified. It had a pistol cable lock on it, so loose that it did not prevent the lever from being operated. After giving the rifle to the suspect to "look at", the suspect demanded the woman clerk open the ammo case or he would smash the glass doors. She called security and security called the police. Because of his threat to smash the glass "which would have covered the rest of the ammo boxes with glass and made unsaleable" the clerk opened the ammo cabinet which allowed him to get the ammunition. And the rest is history.

Edit: I finally had a chance to drive by the area. With all the businesses to the left of the suspect, if an officer had fired, and missed, the round would be going into one of the business or toward and expressway or is frontage road and all the vehicles driving there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

alterego said:


> Wtf? I do not know what to think about that.
> 
> In one hand I say great job. But on the other what are the cops doing. Every day there is another video of a cop executing some one.
> 
> When they do it to you and yours it will not be funny.


Me and mine won't be robbing a store of a rifle and ammunition - or of anything else.

Were this some sort of traffic stop related situation, I would agree. This, however, was not a case of code enforcing. This idiot robbed a rifle and ammo from a store and was brazenly walking down the street.

The take-down cop should be awarded the expert driving badge.


----------

